# Broken Puppy Canine



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Tip broken off - my 17 week old pup - no signs of any infection or anything but vet gave me antibiotics and says it should come out because it could get infected and damage developing tooth.

Any insights on this one? He would have to be sedated, possibuly under anesthesia depending on how much work. She did do preop bloodwork.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Listen to the vet.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Is the pulp cavity exposed? If so, that is how any infection travel up the tooth.

My Mal had a dead canine when he was probably about four months or so old and I had one vet telling me to pull but another vet saying just to let it be. He bit and worked fine the whole time, the puppy tooth fell out and the adult tooth came in just fine. No issues after that.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The pulp cavity is exposed which is why she said it needed to come out and why she did the antibiotics. 

He is currently scheduled for Friday. She hopes to do without full anesthesia but did bloodwork just in case. - 

I had not even thought about puppy teeth. So for Beau I can only throw soft balls and no chewing on stuff or tugging of any kind. And Grim can't be allowed to run on his broken toe so he is not a happy camper either. I am waiting to see what shoe drops with Cyra, the old female.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy;308269[B said:


> ]The pulp cavity is exposed which is why she said it needed to come out and why she did the antibiotics. [/B]


With the pulp cavity exposed that is what I, personally, would choose to do.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> . So for Beau I can only throw soft balls and no chewing on stuff or tugging of any kind.


Hi Nancy

Is Beau the puppy with the broken canine?
What's the worse that will happen if you play tug? The broken canine comes out on its own? Even if another puppy tooth
comes out........they're only puppy teeth. The only reason I don't play tug when a puppy is teething is if the puppy is showing pain or avoidance.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have pups break ther teeth off all the time when they bang head first into each other with their mouths wide open and they wear them off chewing rocks. Never had a problem with one of them yet. Some even turned totally black, they fell out and the adult teeth came in just fine. The first clue is that one vet said leave it alone.

By the way Nancy, seems you have had other incidents you have mentioned about this pup......your not being overprotective of it are you? A tad maybe? Ever think about adopting a kid to dote on?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

My Female, broke both of her canines when she was a pup. I had them removed.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it. I can't even remember how many pups have broken canines over the years, doing a wide variety of things. Grabbing toys the adults have, one hard "whip" from the adult and there goes a puppy canine. Or grabbing someone's pants as they are running, whatever.

I've kept an eye on them but never had one infected, and most did have pulp exposed when they broke. Some got dark, some stayed a normal color, they all fell out during normal teething and were replaced with a healthy adult tooth.

I'd leave it alone, you have antibiotics to prevent any infection, the pulp will recede, and if it does become an issue you can always have the vet pull it then. An infected tooth is actually easier to pull than a non-infected on anyway.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> The pulp cavity is exposed which is why she said it needed to come out and why she did the antibiotics.


Agreed. Everything I read by the board certified veterinary dentists say to extract since if the pulp cavity is exposed, it's a route for infection to go up and would be bad news for the permanent tooth. It is also very painful to have an exposed pulp cavity, especially since the adult tooth behind it might not be coming in for another two months. I'd recommend dental radiographs of the tooth and roots as well for extraction purposes. You're doing the right thing. If you have a dog that uses their mouths for their jobs, an aggressive approach is best.


----------

